# Painting of Richie



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi all,

nice to be here again finally :lol: Sorry i haven't been around much and I have a lot of posts to read :wink: Just wanted to share a few paintings that I finished in the last week. I should say, Vala, you kind of inspired me with your painting of Stinky (which was great by the way, just haven't seen it finished yet). I made one of Richie and a few with flowers just to get a hand of it, haven't painted since I was 13 I guess and it was a lot of fun. Ok, hope you enjoy it and I am going to catch up on everybody's posts now!

Richie's mom


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

ok, Richie's picture was not appearing...hope now


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, those are great! I used to "try to" paint and draw but I just don't have a flair for it. But I remember being able to lose myself in it for hours so it was totally relaxing. Knitting and baking are still that way for me. 

Nice job... thanks for sharing and good to have you back.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow they are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

Thank you, I am really glad to hear an opinion, (and such a positive one, is very nice), nobody except my husband saw them yet. It is very relaxing I must say, i feel totally good when I am painting, it's like therapy :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

What a talented lot we have here  , I love the red flowers and Richie best!! Way to go! :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Good to have you back...I missed seeing Richie....your paintings are very nice.....I love the Iris !


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are really good, I love the blue flower! :wink:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Very nice and talented you are!
My mom had a talent and use to paint then people wanted to buy them or wanted her to do muruals on their walls. She started selling and gave it up hasnt lifted a brush since. She said it no longer became therapy and relaxing it was too demanding and having to paint when you have to wasnt as much fun


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Well done those are all amazing you are very talented :wave:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Girl you have got talent :shock:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow :shock: Those are really good! great pictures.


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

Thank you all very much, glad that you liked it- means a lot to me! :wave: 

Richie's mom


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow those flowers are amazing!!!!!! finally a rose painting that doesn't look like a dang cabbage!!! (it's a problem i have with many pics of roses they look like cabbages, i make my uncle laugh cause i'll pick out peoples tattoos and say hey look another cabbage lover...) the richie pic is great too!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love the orchid :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Those are good I love the hibiscus


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow, those are really great! you have a real talent!!!


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

thank you!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great job


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: WOW!! Those are amazing. You have such gift. They are all wonderful--and the Iris is my favorite. :shock: I'm in awe.


----------



## quaidambrose (Mar 28, 2005)

wow!!! your paintings are amazing. thanks for posting.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely paintings. I used to dabble in oil painting, but I did like using pastels too. What is your medium - acrylic? I especially like the third painting, it looks like a pastel.


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks, flowers are acrylic and Richie's pic is oil. I prefer acrylic because it doesn't leave so much dirt around and easy to wash off and it dries fast :lol: I love pastel too!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Great Job :thumbup: You are very talented  . The painting of Richie is great, but I really love the Iris. :flower:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I love them all but my favorite is Ritchie's because its from from a live subject whereas the flowers are still art. All great but love Ritchies the best. Keep painting..... :hello1:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow those are all gorgeous you're very talented !!


----------

